# Dielectric grease?



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

In an area with higher humidity, would it be wise to use dielectric grease on door speaker connections to perhaps prevent oxidation and/or rust?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, can use it to protect...
But I use it on my power cable connections, which give +ve results.....


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Yes, can use it to protect...
> But I use it on my power cable connections, which give +ve results.....


Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Dielectric grease is a good idea on any electrical connection.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

BrooklynBorn said:


> Thanks for your insight.


You're welcome...
Anyway, just to let you know, prior to using dielectric grease, I can get voltage drop on my ICE as much as 2V...
But after applying this, I got 0.1-0.2V drop only.... That's when running off from battery only.... When alternator running, I get 0V drop....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been using it on everything pretty much the past few months....


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Feb 10, 2008)

kyheng said:


> You're welcome...
> Anyway, just to let you know, prior to using dielectric grease, I can get voltage drop on my ICE as much as 2V...
> But after applying this, I got 0.1-0.2V drop only.... That's when running off from battery only.... When alternator running, I get 0V drop....


Good to know... I was wondering if there would be voltage drop or signal loss with its use...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

It do make your connection cleaner and dust "proof", in some sense... So clean connections = lower resistance = lower voltage drop....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Any CCA connection, hell it works on copper too, you can use Noalox.


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

kyheng said:


> You're welcome...
> Anyway, just to let you know, prior to using dielectric grease, I can get voltage drop on my ICE as much as 2V...
> But after applying this, I got 0.1-0.2V drop only.... That's when running off from battery only.... When alternator running, I get 0V drop....


I might be confused, but it was my understanding that dielectric grease is non-conductive. So how can it reduce resistance?




kyheng said:


> It do make your connection cleaner and dust "proof", in some sense... So clean connections = lower resistance = lower voltage drop....


wouldn't any grease protect a single connection from oxygyn and moisture. I thought that using dielectric grease in a harness - where pins are close together- was more the appropriate application (no possibility of shorting).

just my .02 - someone correct me if my thinking is off.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been using THOMAS & BETTS Kopr-shield for many years now. One of my electrician friends turned instructor first told me about it in the 90s and I've been a convert since!

I watched a couple of my vehicles over the years improve by up to .2 volts by simply scraping the factory grounding points down to bare metal, applying Kopr-shield to the bare metal, then replacing them. Results may vary, but that was enough to sell me on the application of this stuff! 

I also use it when making crimp connections, even though I seal them in heat shrink tubing. I seem to have less issues with corrosion in hot and humid Louisiana when I do so.


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

dielectric grease melts silicone rubber over time...like 0 rings.

also this:


> While the indicated use of dielectric grease calls for it to be used only on the non-metal parts of a connection, it has been shown to be effective at preventing corrosion when applied directly to the metal connectors as well. Care should be taken when using it in this way, because this application can, in some instances, cause the connection to stop working. A common reason for such a failure is that the grease has not been pushed entirely out of the way between the two points of contact.


For actual contacts, you should use Conductive grease aka: contact grease.


> A-Special conductive grease is recommended by connector manufacturers for trouble-free joint connections.


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

seekingSQnirvana said:


> I thought that using dielectric grease in a harness (where pins are close together) was more the appropriate application.





> It is non-conductive, but when you slide the connectors together there is metal-to-metal contact and the grease gets displaced but the area around connector is protected from moisture. If the grease was conductive it would be too easy to get "bleed" from one pin to another in a connector if the grease got hot and liquified and spread.


Why would dielectric grease be needed when non-conductivity is not a concern?


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

seekingSQnirvana said:


> Why would dielectric grease be needed when non-conductivity is not a concern?


to help against moisture and also to help release or put on with ease like pin connectors, screws..etc.
Dielectric and contact grease are for 2 different types of applications but both protect from moisture and corrosion.
Contact is for the actual contact points to help get maximum contact. Dielectric can go on the outside of contact points or inside rubber fittings...etc to aid against moisture and doesnt interfere when the grease touches other contacts.


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

SoulFly said:


> to help against moisture and also to help release or put on with ease like pin connectors, screws..etc.


^^^^^I understand that. 



My point is that people seem to be using dielectric grease for applications that it is not appropriate for.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

PRO POWER|PPC114|GREASE SILICONE 100G TUBE | element14 Malaysia
Here, this is what I got earlier this year.... Can read on the tech spec for it to understand better.....


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Sanchem NOOXID electrical grease & electrically conductive grease dielectric grease and contact lubricants

I think this is a more appropriate grease for most single connections. You want a conductive grease most of the time unless there are connections close together (such as in a wire harness).


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

What it is made from? It can boast up and heaven on how good it will be, but most of the time it is made from silicone.....


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

SoulFly said:


> For actual contacts, you should use Conductive grease aka: contact grease.



Doing a re-install soon, any particular brand you suggest or are they all the same?


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

upperguy said:


> Doing a re-install soon, any particular brand you suggest or are they all the same?


i dunno which is best, but i got some of this stuff before from one of the electric company guys i work with. they use this on the contacts inside meter bases.
Sanchem NOOXID electrical grease & electrically conductive grease dielectric grease and contact lubricants

heres another i'm familar of but never used it
Contact lubricant: grease - ELECTROLUBE

and something i found on amazon thats reletively cheap. i imagine it should work just as well
http://www.amazon.com/Lubrimatic-11755-Electrical-Contact-Grease/dp/B001446LP4


----------

